# Masco Experience



## trebordollars

Anyone want to share their experiences with Masco Sweepers? We are considering purchasing a Masco 1600 and would some honest assesments. We currently run Schwarze's machines but want to try something different.

Thanks!

T~


----------



## trebordollars

*Best Parking Lot Sweeper on a truck chasis???*

Bump... anyone have any comments on their Masco experience or what is the best truck mounted (not cab over) parking lot sweeper on the market today?

T~


----------



## hickslawns

I really like my Skavinjer. It does a nice job. No curb broom, but if you already have some Schwarze trucks shouldn't be a problem. Mine has been dependable other than the usual flat tires, and maintenance. Actually they are pretty low maint. Turning the brake rotors for the first time tomorrow due to a very slight pulse with 27,400 miles. One year in service with nothing major. Hope this helps, and hope I didn't jinx myself .


----------



## itsgottobegreen

I know a guy that uses the same repair shop. He has like 8 or 9 of them all on toyota tundra chassis. They run them hard. But doesn't seem to have to many problems with them. Most repair problems are when they run the sweep into something.


----------



## WrightSweep

I've used a Masco before. It's a good sweeper, especially if you have parking decks to do and clearance is an issue. For a personal preferance, I like a Tymco or a Nitehawk. The Nitehawk has a hydraulic pump that runs of the truck motor, so it is much quieter than a truck that has a second motor to run the sweeper. 


David


----------



## samtm82

http://products.schwarze.com/S-Series/s233se.html


----------

